# Budgie beak problems



## Phil774168 (11 mo ago)

Hello! *Question 1: *My budgie's beak is growing too large, and I was wondering how can I safely cut it myself, since the *nearest Avian Vet is 150km away* from me? *Question 2: *My budgie's beak is separating into 'fangs' on the sides. One of them formed and then fell, resulting in a bleeding. A little time after that, another 'fang' on the other side of the beak started forming and it is still growing in the present. What could cause this problem and how could I solve it?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You need to post a picture of your budgie's beak for us to see the issues.

Generally, I would NOT recommend you trying to trim the beak yourself. It is a delicate procedure and unless you've been taught by a professional you can seriously injure your bird.*


----------



## Phil774168 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *You need to post a picture of your budgie's beak for us to see the issues.
> 
> Generally, I would NOT recommend you trying to trim the beak yourself. It is a delicate procedure and unless you've been taught by a professional you can seriously injure your bird.*


*Old Image (before the 'fang' fell off):*








*Image with the long beak and the area where the 'fang' fell off:*








*Another image with the long beak:







*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Those pictures are not very clear but I believe your bird may have scaly mites.
Have you had it seen by an Avian Vet?
If there are no Avian Vets near you, look for an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience dealing with small birds.

You were advised of this back in February and have not yet done what is necessary for the well-being of your budgie.
My budgie's beak is cracked

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Yes, the beak is long and a professional should take care of trimming it.
Do NOT try to do it yourself.

What are you feeding the budgie? *

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*


----------



## Phil774168 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Those pictures are not very clear but I believe your bird may have scaly mites.
> Have you had it seen by an Avian Vet?
> If there are no Avian Vets near you, look for an Exotic Pet Veterinarian who has experience dealing with small birds.
> 
> ...


I also don't have an Exotic Pet Veterinarian near me. I was advised back in February, but what could I possibly have done if there are no Avian/Exotic Pet Veterinarians near me. I feed my budgie seed.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Do you have a zoo or a bird rescue near you?
How about a budgie breeder?
You could have someone at one of those places teach you the proper way to trim a budgie’s beak without injuring the bird. 
Often, a small dremmel tool will be used to carefully grind the beak to the proper length 
You can buy “Scatt for birds spot-on treatment” to treat the scaly mite issue. You must use the proper treatment and not try to resort to sprays which are dangerous to your bird. 
Seed is not an adequate diet for your bird. Please read the and follow the advise I gave you with regard to diet, etc in the previous posts I’ve made on your threads.

We can only give you the information, it is up to you to do your best to follow best practices for your budgie’s health and well-being. 
Best wishes. *


----------



## Phil774168 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Do you have a zoo or a bird rescue near you?
> How about a budgie breeder?
> You could have someone at one of those places teach you the proper way to trim a budgie’s beak without injuring the bird.
> Often, a small dremmel tool will be used to carefully grind the beak to the proper length
> You can buy “Scatt for birds spot-on treatment” to treat the scaly mite issue. You must use the proper treatment and not try to resort to sprays which are dangerous to your bird. *


No, my City is quite small ☹. About Scaly Mites, I think that's actually a wound from how the part of the beak fell off. I can post a sharper picture tommorow, just to be sure.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Yes, please post another picture tomorrow. Do you have a dremmel?*


----------



## Phil774168 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, please post another picture tomorrow. Do you have a dremmel?*


No.


----------



## Phil774168 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Yes, please post another picture tomorrow. Do you have a dremmel?*


Here is the picture, hope this is better:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your poor budgie has lost half of her upper mandible and the other half is much too long. 😢. It is a wonder she is able to eat at all and is probably in pain and is suffering!

You need to get in touch with Avian Vet.
Contact one you can talk to On-Line. *
*Ask an avian vet - get bird care answers ASAP*

*Appointments, consultations, phone, skype, iChat, e-mail - Budgie Health*

*Just Answer Veterinarian for Birds*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Phil774168 said:


> Hello! *Question 1: *My budgie's beak is growing too large, and I was wondering how can I safely cut it myself, since the *nearest Avian Vet is 150km away* from me? *Question 2: *My budgie's beak is separating into 'fangs' on the sides. One of them formed and then fell, resulting in a bleeding. A little time after that, another 'fang' on the other side of the beak started forming and it is still growing in the present. What could cause this problem and how could I solve it?


If you know of an avian vet, even if it is far away, at least give them a call and ask if they can refer you to someone else, or ask them what you can do.


----------



## Phil774168 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Your poor budgie has lost half of her upper mandible and the other half is much too long. 😢. It is a wonder she is able to eat at all and is probably in pain and is suffering!
> 
> You need to get in touch with Avian Vet.
> Contact one you can talk to On-Line. *
> ...


Oh my God! I will contact an online Vet. How could she suffer that much damage to the beak? Could it be some genetic malformation? I really hope she is not in pain, since she is really playful and active when she hears birds from outside. Can the beak be recovered?



Cody said:


> If you know of an avian vet, even if it is far away, at least give them a call and ask if they can refer you to someone else, or ask them what you can do.


Didn't think of that, thanks!


----------



## Phil774168 (11 mo ago)

@FaeryBee @Cody 
Update: After this post, he couldn't eat normal seeds anymore so I've been feeding him millet seeds. I contacted avian vets online but they didn't answer. He recently started making weird sounds, especially after eating and drinking. I have no idea what causes his beak problem...Could it be Fatty Liver, because 3 days ago he also started scratching the area near his left eye and he doesn't really have feathers in that area. I'm going to try to contact another avian vet, but if they won't be able to diagnose him, I honestly don't know what to do anymore 😢


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Did you try contacting the vet that is far away, or a zoo or wildlife rescue that might be able to advise?


----------



## Phil774168 (11 mo ago)

Cody said:


> Did you try contacting the vet that is far away, or a zoo or wildlife rescue that might be able to advise?


*Yes, no answer.* About the strange noises that Rico does, what do you think they could mean?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The noises may be due to the fact the budgie is in pain. *


----------



## Phil774168 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *The noises may be due to the fact the budgie is in pain. *


😞 Anything I could give him to ease his suffering if he is in pain?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You may need to start feeding her hand-feeding formula using a syringe or spoon.
You can give her room temperature chamomile tea (unsweetened) to drink which may help with any inflammation
Since she's lost so much of her beak, she has to be in pain and I am not qualified to give you medical advice.
Please try again to contact one of the on-line vets for assistance.*


----------

